# General > PC & Console Gaming >  PS4 500gb with Killzone Shadow 4

## funkypumpkin

For sale

PS4 500gb in excellent condtion

Comes with associated leads, one controller and dual charging station

Also included is Killzone Shadow 4 game

£150

Please call 07756633702 if interested

----------

